# Eclipse Sound Monitor CDT-400X cd player very Rare JDM



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Eclipse Sound Monitor CDT-400X cd player very Rare JDM


Not my add, but wow...

Eclipse Sound Monitor CDT-400X cd player very Rare JDM - eBay (item 180553762459 end time Sep-06-10 18:31:46 PDT)


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

If you really feel like needing to change your pants...check out his other auction....REALLY......


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

SM is nice stuff. I guess you haven't looked at the "Old School" thread lately  .....post 2548 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/36261-old-school-showoff-thread-102.html


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

You're right...I am a slackin'


----------

